# Gigging Rays



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone gig rays? My friends and I shark fish and would love to take them off your hands for you, and kick you down a few bucks!!!
Thanks, Bill


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I gig them but they make to much of a mess in the boat to hold for someone.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> I gig them but they make to much of a mess in the boat to hold for someone.


Was wonderring why you gig rays?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Geez, gigging rays just to feel them struggling and writhing on the end of the gig sounds real sportsmanlike to me? If you don't have any earthly use for them, why bother??

Just curious .........


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I hate killing just to kill. I have taken rays before to eat. i cut the wings off and the edges down to about 1/4 " (you can find a lot of videos on Youtube). Then I sprinkle them with a little crab boil and Tony Cachere's and wrap them in foil. cook on the grill for a few minutes basically steaming in the foil then open up the foil, flip over and cook a few more minutes. The skin will peel right off, but remember there it a cartilage in the middle of the meat, kind of like the bones on a flounder. Very tasty. Would also go good in a stuffing for flounder. The meat is very light tasting. I have also skinned the wings and fried the meat. 

Rays eat a lot of the same foods that flounder eat, shrimp, baitfish, etc. I have seen lots of rays yet, passed, not wanting to kill just for killing.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Rays make good strip bait for tipping jigs. Flounders love it and it's nearly impossible for the pinfish to knock it off. I stick three or four a year and keep them in the freezer.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > I gig them but they make to much of a mess in the boat to hold for someone.
> ...


I go with a few guys that like eat the rays, when I go with them they keep them. I will not put one in my boat.


You guys sure are fast to try and assume that I gig them for fun.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, Wasn't trying to offend or claim that YOU were doing this. Just stating my opinion on killing for fun. 

I just put them in the cooler with the flounder. They do get slimy though. Hose them off before cutting them.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

does anyone know if there is a bag or size limit on them


----------



## SaltyGig (Jun 20, 2011)

wing meat taste good but gotta be monsters for it to be worth it. Mostly waste


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

How big is big enough just curious?


----------



## SaltyGig (Jun 20, 2011)

i won't mess with them if they aren't at least two feet across maybe 3ft even


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Framerguy said:


> Geez, gigging rays just to feel them struggling and writhing on the end of the gig sounds real sportsmanlike to me? If you don't have any earthly use for them, why bother??
> 
> Just curious .........



did you clowns not read the post??? its for sharkfishing. there not going to waste, or being killed for the joy of watching something die. read the post!


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

there is a limit on them. it is 2 fish or 100 lbs. meaning you can harvest 100 lbs per person a day but if one of the rays is ove 100 lbs you can only get one more, leaving you with two harvested. its the same law as all non regulated saltwater fish. we harvest them alot, we use them for food, bait and chum. its great tasting and great shark bait. we also use it in our chum and its great for all kinds of fishing, sharks, kings cobia, whatever. we always have sombody wanting some for there freezer for food. alot of my friends up north love it and they always take some home with them.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

new wave archery said:


> there is a limit on them. it is 2 fish or 100 lbs. meaning you can harvest 100 lbs per person a day but if one of the rays is ove 100 lbs you can only get one more, leaving you with two harvested. its the same law as all non regulated saltwater fish. we harvest them alot, we use them for food, bait and chum. its great tasting and great shark bait. we also use it in our chum and its great for all kinds of fishing, sharks, kings cobia, whatever. we always have sombody wanting some for there freezer for food. alot of my friends up north love it and they always take some home with them.


When you clean one for food, can you post a video or photos of you "cleaning it?" We catch them quite a bit flounder fishing and I've always been curious about this. What do you use when you catch them to get rid of the tail?


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

big gaff and then I put a towel on the barb and then stand on the tail and then I use a knife or shears to cut the tail off with.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

I learn something new on this forum everyday.. thanks for the new knowledge. Although messing with that tail sounds like appetite for destruction YOUCHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

surffisher said:


> I learn something new on this forum everyday.. thanks for the new knowledge. Although messing with that tail sounds like appetite for destruction YOUCHHHHH!!!!


Ask,the Crocodile Hunter......................


----------

